# Should I ?



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi I've had a rocket giotto with pid for roughly 2yrs and enjoy the cappuccinos each morning but when I bought the machine I lived in a house with limited space and no way was my wife gonna tolerate a lever machine cluttering the kitchen up! we've since moved and I now keep the rocket in the utility room so space isn't a problem sooooooooo, has anyone gone from e61 to lever and if so do you think it is worth me selling the rocket and looking at a second hand L1? would I notice much difference in the shots? also I have a mazzer major would this be ok or would I be better upgrading that as well and what to ?(I only have two drinks a day so ideally would want one that doesn't spray granules everywhere or waste coffee) thanks ! regards Ian


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes yes yes, the L1 is the perfect choice you won't regret it. I know it's expensive buy oh oh oh the coffee is awesome.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Also my Eureka Olympus on demand grinder is very tidy does not spray everywhere. I think when you get s lever you will fancy another cup or two each day. I have about 4.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you should try and find a member with an L1 and try it before you make the switch, if possible with your grinder and preferred coffee. The rocket is also a very capable machine, I'd guess the differences are more subtle than from an entry level machine to the L1.


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks for the encouragement in parting with my cash ! would I notice a big difference in the smoothness of the shot do you think ?


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

wise words aaron aswel as the dent to the bank balance there could be a frying pan dent to the head to worry about...


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've tried a coffee from the Rocket which was very good but it was made for me by someone very experienced in making coffee. The thing with the L1 is consistency of great shot after great shot. And you don't need to be an expert to use it. Once you have your grinder set up to the L1 you'll never put a shot down the sink. Had mine three years just changed the piston and pf seals myself which was a doddle and like new again. If you are only drinking two cups a day not sure it's worth upgrading, depends how much you love coffee I suppose.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Bear in mind very few come up used - search the classifieds and you'll find only 2 have sold this year this far and you need to be quick. So maybe need to consider shelling out new for one. Still there's enough around on the forum for a generous owner to potentially let you have a play.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You don't need to be an expert to use a pump machine either, and I switch coffee (and often roaster) every 250g bag and sometimes get sink shots (that taste foul if drunk).

It's a high end home use espresso machine at the end of the day, like many others. It's a very good one for sure, and I'm incredibly happy with mine but don't assume it is going to give you superior results without trying side by side first.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is what I hear, as someone who can only dream of such set ups.

You secretly always hankered after an L1, but practicalities prevented it.

Now you have the space. So the question isn't really is it better, but do you have the spare cash to indulge a fantasy?

If you do- go for it. The coffee is very unlikely to disappoint you if you are in love with the machine.( I can't imagine it could be producing something worse than other high end machines.... )

If it turns out you hate it, then at least you've scratched the itch.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think a question has already been answered above with regards how good the L1 is in that there are very few second hand ones. That's because they are fabulous to look at, to use, to show off to your friends. Let me point out too that I change beans regularly and in three years I can count on one hand how many shots I've put down the sink. The L1 is so forgiving even a bad shot from it is most people's good shot. Sorry I've raved on long enough.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aaronb if you are getting that many sink shots as the actress said to the Bishop, you're not doing it right. Lol.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I think you should definately try one first. Shot volume is limited to 40g max, which came as a bit of a shock to me. If you can plumb in and can afford it, I would definately go for an L1P


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

40g max is not strictly true if you know how work the wand.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Show him how


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Haven't we got a video somewhere


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Haven't we got a video somewhere


Yup


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

ianskelly said:


> Hi I've had a rocket giotto with pid for roughly 2yrs and enjoy the cappuccinos each morning but when I bought the machine I lived in a house with limited space and no way was my wife gonna tolerate a lever machine cluttering the kitchen up! we've since moved and I now keep the rocket in the utility room so space isn't a problem sooooooooo, has anyone gone from e61 to lever and if so do you think it is worth me selling the rocket and looking at a second hand L1? would I notice much difference in the shots? also I have a mazzer major would this be ok or would I be better upgrading that as well and what to ?(I only have two drinks a day so ideally would want one that doesn't spray granules everywhere or waste coffee) thanks ! regards Ian


the first think you will notice is how conservative the L1 is with your precious water,

the second thing you would notice is how easy it is to maintain and keep clean the group.

and finally with very little effort how great the results are in the cup time and time again.

good luck finding a secondhand one , they do come up, but most owners feel like they have reached a pinicle and as a consequence don't feel it necessary to part with them.

foundry retails them but don't expect their Black Friday offer to work .LOL


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input I think it's something I'm going to have to do ! but as I can only afford to look at second I will probably have to be patient ! I currently have a mazzer major with ti burrs will this be an ok paring or will I need to upgrade ? If so which grinder would be good less than a grand second hand? It would only be used by me a couple of times a day so ideally I'd want one that would make loads of mess and not waste too much coffee


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> 40g max is not strictly true if you know how work the wand.


Ooh er.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The major will be fine with the l1, invest the grinder money into a new l1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Yup


25 percent more volume, work that wand folks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

ianskelly said:


> Thanks everyone for your input I think it's something I'm going to have to do ! but as I can only afford to look at second I will probably have to be patient ! I currently have a mazzer major with ti burrs will this be an ok paring or will I need to upgrade ? If so which grinder would be good less than a grand second hand? It would only be used by me a couple of times a day so ideally I'd want one that would make loads of mess and not waste too much coffee


I used the major with mine , its a more than capable grinder .


----------

